# jleiwig 2021 Lawn Journal



## jleiwig (Apr 6, 2020)

I decided to start a lawn journal more so to keep myself accountable than anything else. I've got roughly 10M of some TTTF. I will say I mainly focus on my front lawn, so the back yard is a hot mess. I did notice this year that I've got a lot of winter weeds. I expected some because I overseeded in the fall. Yesterday was the first cut of the year, and earlier in the week I sprayed .25lb urea, prodiamine, and FEature on the front with my homemade franken-sprayer. It worked beautifully until one of the hoses popped off that I had magically forgotten to put on a hose clamp! I also picked up a HRX for a decent deal to test out versus my TimeMaster. I have a love hate relationship with the TImeMaster. It's an amazing machine except when the grass is damp. Anything short of bone dry it clumps and clogs like it's no one's business. The HRX did cut and mulch amazingly, but I greatly missed the personal pace system of the TimeMaster.

Here is a picture of the HRX and a bit of the front yard.


----------



## jleiwig (Apr 6, 2020)

Last week I sprayed speedzone via the ortho hose end in the front and did the same feature/prodiamine/nitrogen spray on the back yard. The following day I blanket sprayed speedzone on the back yard. Temps have been very cool the past few days. Going on vacation for a week it will probably be a foot tall when I get back.


----------

